# 3 Pittsburgh Officers killed, 2 wounded



## Hockey (Apr 4, 2009)

> At least three Pittsburgh police officers were killed and another was wounded after a heavily armed man began firing at them when they responded to a domestic call this morning at his family's home in Stanton Heights.





> Police Chief Nathan Harper said four officers initially were wounded when Mr. Poplawski fired an assault rifle from a window, hitting all of them. A fifth officer was wounded in a later burst of gunfire, the chief said.






> Mr. Poplawski had supported Republican candidate John McCain in the presidential election and had "very spirited debates" about Democratic candidate Barack Obama, Mr. Vire said.
> 
> Mr. Poplawski was opposed to Mr. Obama's election, which he thought would result in the loss of his rights, Mr. Vire said.
> 
> ...




Read More


Seems to be a lot of serious crazies lately...


----------



## amberdt03 (Apr 4, 2009)

Hockey9019 said:


> Read More
> 
> 
> Seems to be a lot of serious crazies lately...



i had heard about the shooting, but didn't realized that they had died. such a tragedy. now all the cop haters are going to come out and celebrate the deaths of these heros. i think its funny how when they hate cops except for when they need them.


----------



## Hockey (Apr 4, 2009)

amberdt03 said:


> i had heard about the shooting, but didn't realized that they had died. such a tragedy. now all the cop haters are going to come out and celebrate the deaths of these heros. i think its funny how when they hate cops except for when they need them.



They should have never let that guy walk out of that house alive.


----------



## amberdt03 (Apr 4, 2009)

Hockey9019 said:


> They should have never let that guy walk out of that house alive.



i agree. see i don't believe in cruel and unusual punishment. for someone to die by lets say beheading, or getting shot, how is it unusual to do the same to whoever committed the crime.


----------



## Hockey (Apr 4, 2009)

His MySpace  even though hasn't logged in for a while


Also this is also his page, same thing (PVT)........             Found through his friend Eddie's page (the one he called)



http://www.wpxi.com/news/19094129/detail.html#-


----------



## Hockey (Apr 4, 2009)

_dupe delete_


----------



## DT4EMS (Apr 4, 2009)

Man........ my heart is heavy for our country right now. Look at all of the Mass Killings we have had in the last couple of weeks....... a guy beheads his sister........ the nursing home shootings.......... families wiped out........... a gunman drives all around shooting people........ the mass killings yesterday at the civic center............. the 4 cops shot...... now this one.

Boy how our world has changed. I pray for our country.

Kip


----------



## medichopeful (Apr 4, 2009)

Unbelievable.  May the officers rest in peace.

I am glad Pennsylvania has the death penalty.  Hopefully, they will put it to use.


----------



## Hockey (Apr 4, 2009)

And someone hacked his profile...heh


----------



## FF-EMT Diver (Apr 4, 2009)

In the wake of all these senseless shootings lets all pay that xtra amount of attention to the detail around us, we never know what we may be going into. Lets be safe!!


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 4, 2009)

I feel for the injured, and the families who lost someone.






What the hell does him having supported McCain have to do with anything?

:censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored: reporters.


----------



## JonTullos (Apr 4, 2009)

This is absolutely nuts.  My thoughts and prayers go to the officers' families.  

I wonder if there's a violence contaminate in the water supplies.  It seems like there's so much more now.


----------



## CAOX3 (Apr 4, 2009)

Linuss said:


> What the hell does him having supported McCain have to do with anything?
> 
> :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored: reporters.



I read that he was worried that Obama was going to take away his right to bear arms.

Sad, this is becoming way to common.


----------



## paemt08 (Apr 6, 2009)

Shoots cops because he's afraid Obama will take away his guns? :wacko: 
My heart goes out to the officers' families and the PPD!


----------



## amberdt03 (Apr 6, 2009)

so a fight over a dog urinating in the house brought the cops to site of ambush. the murderer's mom called 911 so police could remove her son from the house. when the first 2 officers arrived, the mom let them in. they got about 10ft inside, when they were both shot.



http://www.nbcdfw.com/news/us_world/3-Police-Officers-Shot-in-Pittsburgh.html


----------

